# LGB 33664 RhB GEX Interior - the real McCoy



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Those of us who purchased the LGB 33664 RhB GEX service car to complete the set may have been disappointed because the interior of that car looks nothing like the prototype.
LGB/Maerklin simply used the interior of the existing dining cars.

Most of us would probably just leave things the way they are, but not a friend of mine in Germany.

He decided something needed to be done and he replaced the factory interior with an interior that not only closely matches the prototype and is also just beautiful to look at. 

It was a rather complex job to design it he tells me - he went to Switzerland, measured the interior bits and pieces and obtained drawings from RhB, but the problem was that the basic LGB car is not completely to scale, so just scaling down all the interior parts didn't work. 

A lot of adjustments were required, but I think the end result turned out great.

Below is a set of photographs of what was accomplished - the first set the interior before finishing it and then the final product.

If there is sufficient interest by others to give their car the real interior it deserves, he would be willing to make a kit available of all the pieces so that you can build your own interior for your car. This would ne a kit of all the bits and pieces, but you would have to assemble it, paint it and install it yourself. 
Let me know if you are interested.


Knut


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The complete article was in the German Gartenbahn Profi who is offering the plastic parts as a kit at cost (unless Knut's friend is someone different and two poeple had the same idea). If anybody wants to get involved into this modification let me know. The author of the article is Peter Languala, whom some of you know from the past, because he had published and produced some interesting stuff before. He is now listed as an contributing editor at the Gartenbahn Profi. 

Length of delivery will be roughly 3 - 4 weeks, becasue in order to save cost I will ship it to a consolidation point. On top of the kit you will need special lamps (not included in the plastic kit) You see them on top of the grey plastic poles. 

This is a modification that requires some skills, in particualr since you will be cutting some orignal car pieces apart. But it makes the GEX look sooooooo muich more realistic when done. A typical excdellent project by Peter Langula.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Knut and Axel!

Here is a picture I took last year while on the way to Zermatt with my wife. We really liked to spend time in this car because you could stand up, walk around, and look out the big windows....
Hopefully this picture will help anyone who is doing the conversion:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cougarrockrail/Switzerland%202008%20Card%202%20(glacier%20express)%20059.jpg

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I need to correct a few things that were posted. 

For one, the kit as described in GartenBahn profi DOES NOT include any part of the five light stands shown in the pictures, not just the bulb as was stated on LGB Family forum or the upper white cover as stated in the mls post. 
That is actually very clear in the article itself. 

Secondly - the 50 Euro cost quoted on the LGB Family forum and mentioned in the article doesn't even cover H-P Langula's cost, so don't expect to be able to buy the kit for that. 
Actually quite logical since the HSB Cafe interior kit conversions which are roughly half the size cost around 50 Euros. 

You can also forget about the 3-4 week delivery stated in the post above - there are no extra kits at this time, they will have to be manufactured first. 

I have been in touch with H-P both by email and by phone for a while now; my original post was simply to find out if there were others interested in upgrading their cars, not run this as a business venture. 

Knut


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

My Glacier Express cars started to arrive yesterday, 2 first class cars and the dining car.

I am interested in getting this interior for it, is it still available?, if so how much is it?, and lastly how do it get one?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 17 Jun 2011 04:07 PM 
My Glacier Express cars started to arrive yesterday, 2 first class cars and the dining car.

I am interested in getting this interior for it, is it still available?, if so how much is it?, and lastly how do it get one?

Thanks, Ron

Ron,

There was a second production run made of this kit not too long ago but they only made the number of kits they had orders for as I understand it.
Maybe Axel has more information.

What a lot of people didn't like, the ones I talked to, was that one essentially had to destroy the existing interior of that car to install that kit.

People were just not willing to do that.

Trouble is that there is no way around that the way the GEX is constructed. It's not like the LGB HSB bar car where one can just lift out the interior and drop in the proper replacement (and go back to the LGB original if one wishes).


Knut


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm that's a shame, I dont think I'm going to trash a $600 car.

If you here of anyone selling one I'd appreciate the tip.

Thanks for the info Knut.

Ron


----------

